# Really sucks



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Aw man this really sucks. i had to abort my mating attempt. fourtunatley i had them both in glass yars beside each other. erm the problem was that i noticed she has a fungi growth on her chin








anyway ive medicated and i hope she gets well :/


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

siamese fighting fish?









for fungus - add salt
















_to desiese and paracites_


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

did both







hehe


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

uups yea Betta's Siames lol lol lol!!!

erm yeah and how long should it take for the fungus to clear?


----------

